# My Hunting Band Set Ups !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well I have not tried every combo, but in order of hunting preference:

1) Kent 1/8is x1/16w x 1/4od in a pseudo 9 inches from pouch to fork is an awesome hunter and sends my ammo screamingly hard downrange.

2) 1745 double at 9 inches from pouch to forks is a screamer for my ammo 85-114gr.

3) 2050 in a pseudo 4 double 5ish single is a screamer for the same ammo weight easier to pull than double but from what I can tell just as hard hitting. (it really is a tie between this and the 2050 set up above it)

I have ordered 3060 to give that a try as it somewhere in between the OD of the 1/4 and 2050 ... but the wall thickness is almost 1/16 (actually is .059) This could be my fave with pseudos, we shall see.

wll

PS: the Kent 1/16id x 1/16w x 3/16od does not cut it in a pseudo config at all for me at 20-30 yds you can really see the lack of speed.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Glad you are finding configurations that work well for you. You can find starting points in what others have used, but experimentation of the sort you have done is the only way to find your personal best setup.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Charles said:


> Glad you are finding configurations that work well for you. You can find starting points in what others have used, but experimentation of the sort you have done is the only way to find your personal best setup.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Charles, truer words were never spoken, you got to look what others are doing, look at your ammo weight that you like to use, your draw length and as you know the list goes on and on ... there is no configuration that is right for everyone.

wll


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

draw length please?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Jacktrevally said:


> draw length please?


My draw is a between 38-39 inches, my next tubes or bands will be 8.5" fork to pouch. It is a little on the long side for my draw, but I'm comfortable with that.

I also shoot in a slow active style in that I keep pulling till I reach my zone and then release. I aim BEFORE I start to pull back, the forks and tubes are already lined up with the target as I start to pull back. I shoot "Gansta" style and OTT 99.9 % of the time. I always turn the pouch and give a natural little tweak, never a hand or fork hit with that method so far :- )

wll


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

39 draw length is what i shoot when hunting feral rabbits (im not sure what rabbits these are but they seem like domesticated rabbits then got out and breed like crazy ). its the draw length to my ear and its the easiest way to be accurate with heavy setups...


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Side note, title should have read "My Hunting Tube Setups"

wll


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

39" draw is what I shoot when hunting feral pigeon. Tube length 6.1" long.


----------

